# Lip Balm Recipe



## Spice (Mar 15, 2015)

I want to make some lip balm. I have a recipe for beeswax and carnuaba wax. I was hoping to use carnauba wax, I just need to know if anyone knows the percent of carnauba/beewax to pour? Each of these recipes does not indicate a percentage of wax to use, so if I ever want to mix and match I wont know how much wax of either is good. 
Recipe One
2.5 oz coconut oil
2.5 oz sweet almond oil
2.5 oz beeswax
1 oz chocolate
1 tsp agave syrup

Recipe Two
1 oz carnauba wax
1 oz shea butter
2 oz hemp seed oil
2 tsp agave syrup
on each I can use eo of my choice


----------



## snappyllama (Mar 15, 2015)

If you want to adjust the amounts, you can figure it this way:

Add up everything in the recipe, then do part/whole*100 to calculate the percentage of each item. 

If i wanted to make 60grams of that recipe, I would then plug in each item/60*100.


----------



## snappyllama (Mar 15, 2015)

I'm assuming that 6tsp equals an ounce, but you might want to weigh it out to be sure.


----------



## Spice (Mar 15, 2015)

amazing!! Love this forum and all that it presents. Thank you for this amount of knowledge. It will make my life so much easier.


----------



## FlybyStardancer (Mar 16, 2015)

Also as a note... Agave syrup is water-based and won't stay mixed in without an emulsifier, and will also require a lip-safe preservative.


----------



## Susie (Mar 16, 2015)

I wouldn't be putting chocolate in mine, either.  They make flavor oils for lip balms, and if you add chocolate flavor oil, then add stevia for sweetening, you can get away without a preservative.  I am certain that someone has a chocolate flavor oil somewhere.


----------



## debikers (Sep 21, 2015)

I believe Wellington Fragrance Company has chocolate flavored oil.


----------



## Obsidian (Sep 21, 2015)

I've used chocolate chips in lip balm before, they only gave a very slight flavor.


----------

